# Bovine Burping And Climate Change.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing Tennessee.

Regards, Mike

http://tennessee.growingamerica.com/features/2019/07/bovine-burping-and-climate-change


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

AOC not gonna like that article one bit


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They’ve been working on the microbe blend for a bit for other reasons too, methane burped out is wasted feed value being vented away.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

stack em up said:


> AOC not gonna like that article one bit


An article about reducing methane emissions from cattle? I'd say it plays right into her hand.

Hopefully we can do something about wind turbine cancer as well. We need to stop the wind.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Hayjosh said:


> An article about reducing methane emissions from cattle? I'd say it plays right into her hand.
> 
> Hopefully we can do something about wind turbine cancer as well. We need to stop the wind.


Stopping the wind? Pretty easy. Silence the bullshit from AOC and her Jihad Squad, problem solved, lol


----------

